# On My Own - 4th Failed IVF - Feeling Numb



## missyclara (Sep 23, 2011)

Good evening, I just found out this afternoon that my 4th cycle of IVF has failed. I'm on my own & just wanted to say how I'm feeling.  No one around me knows I've had treatment.  I am lucky, I have a wonderful 3 year old daughter from egg donation in 2012.  I had 8 frozen embryos which I managed to talk my partner into agreeing for us to use but neither treatment worked.  Then he left me last year, not wanting to try anymore as in his words, he didn't want our daughter in the first place & I tried with fresh donor eggs & sperm donor.  This resulted in positive pregnancy but ectopic.

As anyone will know who is on this site, you just don't give up & all you can think about is when can I try again.

Well, I tried again in January this year. Fresh embryos transferred to 10mm endometrium lining & today a BFN.  I don't know if anyone has felt like this but I feel numb now.  I want to try again but it's the money & the hope, perhaps the realisation that maybe this will NEVER work again.

Why do I want another baby?  Because I had such a wonderful pregnancy & have enjoyed every moment of motherhood that I'd love to relive that whole experience again & give my daughter a sibling.

It's not just the 2WW, it's the whole time from when you start taking the medication, all those weeks ago that you just hope it will work this time.

I've been having treatment at Isida in Kiev who have been very good but I have felt over the last few treatments they have perhaps lost interest in me a little & not been as attentive as they could have been.

I am going to try IVF in Cyprus Team Miracle.

If anyone who's read this can offer any kind supportive words or information on Team Miracle, it would be much appreciated.

Good luck to all you out there .

Clara x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww feel so sad for you tonight but don't give up as long as you have the money to keep going, give yourself a big hug and know everybody here knows that pain very well and the longing that goes with it


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Huge hugs to you   It's awful when a cycle fails, such a kick in the face   and such a let down after the build up and the hope of a new cycle  

I've no personal experience of TM, but have heard positive things about them on these boards.


----------

